# ISO Old 20ga Shotgun



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a 20ga shotgun. Pump, SA, or O/U. Hoping to keep it right at about $200. Anyone have one they have considered selling? Shoot me a message.


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an older Mossberg bolt action 20 gauge with a clip that holds a couple of rounds. I have two of them. I cleaned them up and oil rubbed the stocks. These are great guns for putting in a pack to grouse hunt. One is missing the safety tab. I would take $75.00. 

Jeff text at 801-301-0062


----------

